# Hill Hold



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

I have 2015 MK3 TT sport (no hill hold), on steep hills with parking brake applied car will not release brake unless high revs are applied, car then can jump forward, on less steep hills brake releases normally.
Is there a way to resolve this problem as it has caused stalling and wife will not drive car. Can the hill hold function be retro fitted.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hill hold control can be (quite) easily retrofitted, and isn't particularly expensive









KUFATEC


At standstill / when starting off, unintentional rolling away of your Audi TT 8S is prevented because Auto Hold saves the last brake pressure




www.kufatec.com


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm also interested in this option, does it require specialist installation?


----------



## RobUK (Oct 1, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> Hill hold control can be (quite) easily retrofitted, and isn't particularly expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

Really easy once you have done one 🤞. Definitely worth getting the wiring loom from Kufatec and coding dongle if you are not comfortable with coding.

Hardest part is removing the various trim (can take centre console out now in around 30 mins ) parts to route the wiring from the handbrake switch through to the engine bay. 

If you decide to through with the install I have a new switch for sale and can help with the install if local.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Appreciate your replies fellas and thanks xmab for the kind offer (unsure where you're based, I'm in Sheffield) - however having done some digging on the centre console removal, I'm not sure my OCD will allow for a refit that isn't 100% perfect - as much as I like this kind of challenge. Much banter about difficulties removing the console just gives me visions of long nights and cold sweats .... Feel free to persuade me otherwise anyone .....


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

xmab said:


> Really easy once you have done one 🤞. Definitely worth getting the wiring loom from Kufatec and coding dongle if you are not comfortable with coding.
> 
> Hardest part is removing the various trim (can take centre console out now in around 30 mins ) parts to route the wiring from the handbrake switch through to the engine bay.
> 
> If you decide to through with the install I have a new switch for sale and can help with the install if local.


Hi, I am hoping to add the hill hold to my TTS. I live in the south west of England (Bristol to be precise) id be interested in paying you for your spare switch, and help/assistance with the fitting.


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

Morning guys, sorry been busy this last 2 weeks. I'm over by Heathrow so not local i'm afraid but can help with advice regarding routing cable from the footwell into the engine bay and connecting to the ABS module.

Depending on which year model, you only need to connect 2 wires to the handbrake switch and 2 wires to the ABS module, otherwise you will need to splice a 3rd cable to the switch and add a cable to the fuse board which is not as daunting as it sounds!

[U]@simonwooTTon[/U], understand where your coming from as these trim parts do need a good tug to release the V clips*. *Jannerman's method of removing the MMI works the best and did this with success without damaging the surrounding trim. Once out the surround just needs a good tug*. * I personnally found it more difficult to remove the USB tray as this really needs a good pull.

@Livewire, did you manage to fit this in the end?


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

RobUK said:


> I have 2015 MK3 TT sport (no hill hold), on steep hills with parking brake applied car will not release brake unless high revs are applied, car then can jump forward, on less steep hills brake releases normally.
> Is there a way to resolve this problem as it has caused stalling and wife will not drive car. Can the hill hold function be retro fitted.


To pick up on your question about the parking brake not releasing, there are safety settings which won’t allow you to pull away if, for example, you are not wearing a seatbelt or, I think, if a door is not closed properly.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

@RobUK Is you car S-Tronic or manual? My S-Tronic was always able to just drive away with the parking brake applied even before I had "Hold Assist" retrofitted (I think this is what Audi "usually" refer to as "Hill Hold"), no high revs, no lurch as it released, no problems at all. I dunno if it is different for the manual version though as I've never driven one.

I might be wrong but I thought all MK3's had "Hill Hold" which is a different thing to "Hold Assist" although there's seem to be a degree of confusion regarding the names of them and the functionality even in some of Audis own literature.

I understand "Hold Assist" (when active) applies the parking brake automatically when a slight increase in pressure is applied to the brake pedal after the car comes to a halt. It stops you having to keep your foot on the brake pedal to avoid the "creep" from the S-Tronic transmission.


----------



## MGTS (8 mo ago)

Hi Xmab I have bought the Kufatec parts and have installed the new button and routed the cable through the center tunnel to the footwell under the glovebox. 

however, I am now struggling (a) how to get to the fuse box and (b) how to route the cables from the cabin in to the engine bay. 

please can you help?

thanks v much


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

Are you sure you need to connect to the fuse box? If you only connected 2 of the 3 wires to the handbrake connector then this will not be necessary.

a) if you do need to connect to the fuse box then I think you will have to drop the glove box. To get to the rear of the fuse box, from memory you need to release a couple of grey tabs and pull down on the red or pink clip to the left. Be warned there is not a lot of room behind the box 
To insert the wire you need to move the red locking bar to allow the connector to insert then move the bar back. 

b) look for a rubber cover on the bulk head near the right hand corner with what looks like a nipple sticking out.

Good luck 👍


----------



## MGTS (8 mo ago)

wow that was quick. Thank you so much. Will give it a try tomorrow !


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

My mistake!

Entry through to cabin is up the top to the right of the ABS module as below.


----------



## MGTS (8 mo ago)

So good news is I’ve got cable through from the cabin in to engine bay by the ABS unit. 

I’ve also managed to get plug off the ABS module.

Can anyone help me understand where to connect the 2 wires?

I feel like I need to further disassemble this ABS plug?

thanks


----------



## MGTS (8 mo ago)

Ps thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi,

If you look to the side of the connector you will see a small rectangular hole. Inside is a Pink block, push this with a small screwdriver to release the pins, don't worry they won't all fall out lol! When you push this in you may hear/feel a click.

On the block you should find amongst the wires a couple of pin blanks in grey. As you look at the block in your image, the lower, wire 23 if i remember will go in the middle row and wire 32 in the top row.

if yours is the sme as mine then there should be blanks in these locations.

good luck


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

Also remember to ensure you put the wires in the correct way before you push them home. Look at the grey blank first and compare to the pin on the wire.


----------



## MGTS (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much. I would be well stuck without you! 
Am away with work at the moment but will give it a go this weekend. Will take some pictures as I go.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Jannerman said:


> @RobUK ...
> 
> I understand "Hold Assist" (when active) applies the parking brake automatically when a slight increase in pressure is applied to the brake pedal after the car comes to a halt. It stops you having to keep your foot on the brake pedal to avoid the "creep" from the S-Tronic transmission.


I don't think hill hold assist uses the parking brake, no caliper motor noise from the back, I think it just applies hydraulic pressure via the ABS system, much nicer operation than the rear brakes winding on and off and I don't know why they didn't fit it as standard, my 2008 passat TDI had it


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, I believe you're right about using the ABS module to maintain pressure rather than applying the parking brake


----------



## Jan001 (7 mo ago)

Hi,

autohold enabling in Audi TT 2019: ABS Pump 8S0 907 379 K

Old coding : 32AAE08D2A9915AD41960066C2999706334C0754A8820043E960CC
New coding : 32AAE08D2A9915AD41960066C299970EB34C0754A8820043E970CD

No SA needed for coding. But 20103 needed for adaption.

Byte 15 (mirror Byte 25)
06 --> No autohold
0E--> Authold

Byte 16 (mirror with Byte 26)
33 --> No autohold
B3 --> Autohold


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Brilliant Jan001. I searched for this everywhere, but coudn't find it. 

Old: 24AA608D3A9A15B14192086CC29697063324065CA8821043E960CC
New: 24AA608D3A9A15B14192086CC296970EB324065CA8821043E970CD

The key is mirroring the bytes 15 to 25, and 16 to 26. Otherwise it understandably doesn't accept the coding. But if you don't know that and no examples of before/after coding to go on...

Hold assist now coded and button is illuminating. 
Need to go for a full test drive.

So for Adaptation I just need to code:
IDE05263-AUTO HOLD functionality = activated

Are there any other adaptations? For example...
IDE05264-AUTO HOLD increase threshhold: reduced tensioning force = 0%
IDE05265-AUTO HOLD increase threshhold: full tensioning force = 10%

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> IDE05264-AUTO HOLD increase threshold: reduced tensioning force = 0%
> IDE05265-AUTO HOLD increase threshold: full tensioning force = 10%


I would like to modify these parameters but I need the security access code. Does anybody know it ? Thanks.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Try 7140

There's another thread with possibly helpful info on Hold Assist retrofit Here


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which would be the benefits in changing the tensioning force? 




Erty said:


> I would like to modify these parameters but I need the security access code. Does anybody know it ? Thanks.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> Try 7140


Thanks, I will try.



kevin#34 said:


> which would be the benefits in changing the tensioning force?


Well, I don't know exactly. But I don't like the way of the Hold Assist works. It activates to early. A small delay (2 s for example) between the moment the car stops and the activation of the Hold Assist would be a good thing.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> Try 7140


Failed !


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

^ I was in "Engineering mode" when I used the SA code 7140.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

If those are adaptations rather than long coding, the above should be accepted whilst in development mode on OBDeleven. Really not sure about VCDS. Been a while since I had one, but last I used it, there was no such mode. Unless they've changed it, I think you need VCP or OBDeleven. I wasn't able to make any adaptation changes to the ABS module whilst in any other mode.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I use VCDS and no development or engineering modes.


----------



## Brewsi (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, 

please dose any one have a wire diagram for the pin locations in the Button and the ABS plug, got all the parts to do this fit but no instructions. Got a Kufatec loom but from eBay and it has 3 wire, will I need the third wire or is that for certain models, my is a 2015 Audi TT s8 2.0 TDI coupe.

thanks


----------

